# Creekside Bikes



## hootjm (Feb 20, 2011)

I figured I'd post this here to get some feedback from someone that may know Creekside Bikes in Parker, CO. 

I'm looking at buying a used frame from them by phone and having it shipped to Georgia, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if they are a trustworthy shop.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Very. I was on the same team with the owner back in the '90s, rode with him a lot, and knew him and his wife very well. He moved out of state for a while and my wife and I got out of cycling for quite a while, so haven't seen him in a few years, but he's an outstanding mechanic and his ethics were always above reproach.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I know Chandler from other shops. He's the best wrench in town, period. Would trust him in a heartbeat.


----------



## hootjm (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------

